

Oscilloscope clock - motoford
http://www.nycresistor.com/2012/09/03/vector-display/

======
frankus
My lab partner and I did something like this in our Microprocessors course (Hi
Dan!). We wanted to do it with a laser and galvanometers but ended only having
time for hooking it up to an oscilloscope.

I still remember mapping out all 36 letters/numbers as XY coordinates.

You can actually output decent vector graphics signals from a sound card if
you jump through some hoops to be able to output a reasonable DC signal.

~~~
duskwuff
Here's an excellent example of what you can get by jumping through a few more
hoops:

<http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=31592>

~~~
nrp
You can also output vector graphics from MAME, allowing you to play old
monochrome vector games without rasterization. This is hacking VGA rather than
audio output:

<http://emergent.unpythonic.net/software/01115603825>

------
ChuckMcM
I did something similar with some galvos, using an oscilloscope with a 'z'
input (most Tek scopes have this) lets you modulate the beam intensity.

Somewhere I've got a copy of the Scelbi-Byte Primer which has an article from
1979 called "Beer Budget Graphics" where an R2R ladder is used to create a
point display on an oscilloscope. Its tougher when you're using a 4Mhz
processor :-)

EDIT: Update apparently its from the November '76 issue of BYTE.

